# Vape King Bel Airs Opening 27th Feb 2016



## Gizmo (22/2/16)

*The New Vape King Bel Airs is opening this weekend. 

We have put a massive amount of pride into this shop. The shop fitting standard and size of this shop will blow you guys away. A new standard that's for sure.

Expect specials across the board, The first 50 people will get a mystery free Gift. *

​
[RSVP=19852]Click here to RSVP[/RSVP]

Cobrali - 1 - _Gonna come through after my meeting!_
Crittilian23 - 2
Dr Phil - 1
Dylan Carreira - 1
Gizmo - 5 - _Excited Much_
jguile415 - 2 - _Looking forward to this! And only 2 kms away from my house _
Kayzer - 2
KieranD - 2
Kiki_bear - 1
Legendg2 - 3 - _Lakker_
Marius Combrink - 2 - _I'll be there. Congrats guys_
Michael Hockey - 1
MoeB786 - 2
Nibbler - 1 - _Vape on in style_
oldtimerZA - 1 - _Hells yeah, just up the road...will pop in and see what you have_
Paulie - 1 - _Excited!_
Rob Fisher - 1 - _So much of excited!_
Satans_Stick - 1 - _Yussss_
Schuller - 1 - _Sweet - Now I don't have to drive Far_
Shane - 1
Silver - 1 - _Momentous occasions like this call for big celebrations_
Stroodlepuff - 1 - _Super Mega Excitement whoop!_

Total: 34

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Gizmo (22/2/16)

For those who do not know. Bel airs shopping center is located:

https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...x1e9575c671d707b5:0xc2c7442029e90331?hl=en-US

Images of Bel Airs Shopping Center

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Awesome stuff Vape King!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

Way to go! All the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Wow - this is amazing
Congrats @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff 
Wishing you guys all the very best with it!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/2/16)

Silver said:


> Wow - this is amazing
> Congrats @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff
> Wishing you guys all the very best with it!!



I hope you attending Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/16)

Thank you @Stosta , @Andre and @Silver we are very excited about this  It has been a long time coming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (22/2/16)

Great struff! Caint wait to see it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

OMG FOMO! I will visit the following week when I'm in JHB for the Vape Meet. So bummed I'm gonna miss this very important opening... 

But I'm sure it's going to be an epic opening and everything is going to be just outstanding! I will certainly be there in spirit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> OMG FOMO! I will visit the following week when I'm in JHB for the Vape Meet. So bummed I'm gonna miss this very important opening...
> 
> But I'm sure it's going to be an epic opening and everything is going to be just outstanding! I will certainly be there in spirit!
> 
> View attachment 46398



As are we @Rob Fisher wish you could be there  Half of our success is thanks to your purchases

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> As are we @Rob Fisher wish you could be there  Half of our success is thanks to your purchases



 I only buy because I get pretty pictures on my brown paper bag! 

Actually that a bit of a porky... it's because I love you guys and you saved my life when you sold me my mPT2's a eGo Batteries!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (22/2/16)

All the best guys!!

Pity i fly back to CPT on friday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/2/16)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (22/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 46456


Mr Fisher the shop launcher.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> I hope you attending Silver.



Wouldn't miss it @Gizmo
Momentous occasion indeed.
I remember the first time I visited VK with the starter kits and the TopQ juices - lol
Can't wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Unfortunately i am racing on Saturday. Good luck with your launch and will definitely visit on Sunday (if you open). You guys will become my LVS as you just 10 min from home and 5 from the office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (22/2/16)

Gizmo said:


> *The New Vape King Bel Airs is opening this weekend.
> 
> We have put a massive amount of pride into this shop. The shop fitting standard and size of this shop will blow you guys away. A new standard that's for sure.
> 
> ...




This is going to be fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jguile415 (22/2/16)

This right here is awesome!! We do all our grocery shopping at Belairs Spar... now i can do joose shopping there too.. so convienient! So much win!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/2/16)

Usually month ends are crazy at work. But Bellair is down the road from my work, so I will see if I can get a gap to swing past.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/2/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Usually month ends are crazy at work. But Bellair is down the road from my work, so I will see if I can get a gap to swing past.



We're going to be open till late  so there should be ample time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Phil (25/2/16)

cant wait!!!!!!!


----------



## MoeB786 (25/2/16)

@Stroodlepuff give us clues on the mystery free gifts

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shane (26/2/16)

will the shop only be open from 13h30?


----------



## Gizmo (26/2/16)

Shane said:


> will the shop only be open from 13h30?



Yes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MoeB786 (26/2/16)

Awesome i gonna get a free prezzie


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/16)

The shop is looking absolutely INCREDIBLE! final touches to be done in the morning, an more stock to be added (I waaaay under-estimated the amount of stock we can fit)

See you all there tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/2/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Stroodlepuff give us clues on the mystery free gifts



Hardware or liquid


----------



## Marius Combrink (26/2/16)

Cant wait for tomorrow. I need to stock up on juice. (And maybe get a mystery gift)


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

Catch you all there at 1:30pm sharp!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

@Stroodlepuff will we have to re-register on the system or will our accounts be linked to the fourways or northcliff branch?


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/2/16)

Will only be able to get there after 1, but def gonna come have a look!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shane (27/2/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (27/2/16)

Incredible looking shop! Well done guys! And thanks for the free dripper  I will definatley be a regular

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shane (27/2/16)

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shane (27/2/16)

Vape King bel airs, had an awesome time and got to meet some great people. @Rob Fisher definitely gonna get myself a Reo

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (27/2/16)

Awesome shop! Met @Silver and had a great chat with him!  saw so many celebs..@robfisher and the two vape noodle presenters! I felt like i was in hk and just entered a shop with a celebrity..haha! Thanks for the dripper and easter egg guys!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (27/2/16)

Really great looking shop and was awesome meeting all the people and of course the legendary Mr Rob Fisher in person 
Well done guys will be a regular place of visit for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n00b13 (27/2/16)

Great setup guys. I got there when it 'was the least amount of people this shop has seen all day' but it was still buzzing! 
Felt like spot-a-celeb! 
Think I recognised/spotted vape legends @Silver and @Rob Fisher. Had to be as people were buzzing around them!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/2/16)

Great setup guys!! Loved the atmosphere and the fog hanging in the shop!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (27/2/16)

Michael Hockey said:


> Great setup guys!! Loved the atmosphere and the fog hanging in the shop!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think there was more buzz outside the shop with onlookers checking out what was going on in the shop.. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/2/16)

Very true lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/2/16)

A super day and a marvellous shop. Congrats to Vape King. You guys have done great and I am proud of you all. 

I picked up Rob Fisher from the airport this morning and we went to the opening. 

A busy buzz and a great vibe. Laughter and fun the whole afternoon. 

Was so cool to see so many familiar faces and new vapers. 

Rob doing what Rob does - get all the peeps excited and be the vape ambassador he is! 




Red walls and good decor choices. 




I loved these works on the walls. Lovely touch. 




Busy busy busy




What a super day. 

And I bought myself a target tank because Rob made me get one. It's very good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Shane (27/2/16)

Lol @ Silver, Rob also convinced me to get one.

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (27/2/16)

Silver said:


> A super day and a marvellous shop. Congrats to Vape King. You guys have done great and I am proud of you all.
> 
> I picked up Rob Fisher from the airport this morning and we went to the opening.
> 
> ...



Looks grand for sure , BTW who's the cutie in the 2'nd photo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/16)

Silver said:


> And I bought myself a target tank because Rob made me get one. It's very good.



I also got convinced to buy one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/16)

johan said:


> Looks grand for sure , BTW who's the cutie in the 2'nd photo ?


Lol ohm Johan that would be my best friend  

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## jguile415 (28/2/16)

Congrats again guys on a very successful opening! Nice to see @Rob Fisher behind the counter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/16)

On behalf of everyone at Vape King I would just like to say a HUGE thank you to everyone who came through yesterday and made our launch a success, I never in a million years expected the amount of people who came through to be there and your support and encouragement is overwhelming! 

It was a fantastic day and we had so much help yesterday from the likes of @Rob Fisher @Silver @shaunnadan and so many more people who helped us out just for the sake of helping out during the busy times! At one point I think there were more non-staff members helping out behind the counter than actual staff!

We look forward to seeing more of you guys At Vape King Bellairs when we officially open from Tomorrow 9am! 

This shop has been a long time coming and we thank all of you who helped us on our journey to reach it!

Pics to follow

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)

I back in Durbs after an outstanding opening of the Vape King Store! @Gizmo, @Stroodlepuff and their team of staff and volunteers did an awesome job of setting up a really classy vape shop! The first few hours were manic with queues out the door but it was a great buzz of note and everyone was patient and it was a great vibe... after the first hour the Vape King Teams from 4 Ways and others arrived and I was able to mingle! All I can say is great job Warren! 

A few pics before the doors opened!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)

And then we opened the doors!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And then we opened the doors!
> View attachment 46909
> View attachment 46910
> View attachment 46911
> ...


I am in a picture! Lone chinese guy!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## jguile415 (28/2/16)

My bald head made it into 3 pics! Yeehaaa!

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## MoeB786 (28/2/16)

Is the shop opening today?


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Is the shop opening today?



It's open 7 days a week!


----------



## MoeB786 (28/2/16)

I'm on your way there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MoeB786 (28/2/16)

Till what time today?


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/16)

The shop is closed today. Normal operating hours start on Monday


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/2/16)

MoeB786 said:


> Till what time today?



Not open today! We are officially open from tomorrow 9 am then it will be 7 days a week.

Mon - Fri 09:00 - 18:00
Sat 09:00 - 17:00
Sun 09:00-14:00


----------



## MoeB786 (28/2/16)

Cool thank you


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)

All the team man down today after the very late night last night and busy day yesterday and all the work running up to the opening?

I'm a little peckish now... I should have packed a lunch box of the left over snacks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (28/2/16)

Cobrali said:


> I am in a picture! Lone chinese guy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Was cool to see you and chat yesterday @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (28/2/16)

Silver said:


> Was cool to see you and chat yesterday @Cobrali


Likewise! See you again next Saturday at the vapemeet!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/2/16)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol ohm Johan that would be my best friend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk



Glad to know, she could become my best friend as well .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (28/2/16)

Looks awesome. Congrats to all involved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/2/16)

Congratulations to @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff and the VapeKing team on such a awesome store! We had a blast on the opening day! It was lots of fun socialising and discussing vape related topics with most of the people there! Thanks to all who made it a great day!

Here some pics from the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MoeB786 (29/2/16)

@Stroodlepuff Hey guys phone is busy now for over 22min?


----------



## MoeB786 (29/2/16)

@Gizmo been 30min and only getting busy dial code on the shop phone?


----------



## MoeB786 (29/2/16)

@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff been an hour now of constant dialing and for the entire hour i have had a busy tone?


Could you guys check the phone at the shop??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/2/16)

MoeB786 said:


> @Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff been an hour now of constant dialing and for the entire hour i have had a busy tone?
> 
> 
> Could you guys check the phone at the shop??



Should be fixed now, sorry they were working on our lines


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/2/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/16)

Outside signage is done.. Finally..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/16)

Gizmo said:


> Outside signage is done.. Finally..
> 
> View attachment 47300


That is a well placed ATM

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/3/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> That is a well placed ATM



There are 3 of them next to each other, and capitec across the passage

Reactions: Like 1


----------

